# New WR for Perkins



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I have heard through the grapevine (facebook, lol) that Mr. Chris Perkins shot a 599 inner 10 today!! A new junior AND senior world record!!!
Now I do not have evidence of this but it is definately amazing if it is true, which I can easily believe.

A huge Congratulations to you Chris!!!!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well done Chris :hello2:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Again does he do lessons ???? LOL i need some 
Well done for sure


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Unreal! great shooting Chris! Way to cement yourself as the best shooter in Canada!
(Jeff says good job Chris)

Allan


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Its for real ,he text just after he did it.Way to go Bud .You are the Man.:canada:


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

WOW. Congrats Chris awesome job
Brian


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Was there shooting and got to witness it,he dropped his only X on the last end...it's a pretty special achievement....way to go Chris

Mike


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

That was something to see. We were all holding our breath on that last end. Christopher really nailed it today. Congratulations Christopher!


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

I have known Chris for a while now and it doesn't surprise me that he has done this. Chris is an amazing shooter and a stand up guy. I am proud to say I know the kid. Hope to see him at some world events this year! Trillus, Perkins and Tataryn on the same team means the USA has their work cut out for them!

Great shooting Chris! Keep it up!

Jay


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

way to go chris... kudos...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Jay said:


> Trillus, Perkins and Tataryn on the same team means the USA has their work cut out for them!


 Lots of depth behind that group too.

Let's try to get Fiona interested in FITA and add her to Jones/Wallace.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Stash said:


> Lots of depth behind that group too.
> 
> Let's try to get Fiona interested in FITA and add her to Jones/Wallace.


Prepare for the Canadian Archery juggernaut! lol


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations Chris, 

It does take a lot of dedication and practice to achieve something great as you have just done.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

This event doesn't seem to be on The FITA STAR calendar. Was it actually registered?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

mithril are you questioning its credibility.. go on the fca web site its there....


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

If you look at the FCA Calendar, it shows the Caledon Date for regionals as being registered with FITA, not just the FCA, so the records should stand. If he had shot the 599 somewhere that was only registered with the FCA, the records wouldn't count. For records to count with FITA, the tournament must be registered with FITA through the FCA 60 days prior to the event. Caledon was the only site that registered with FITA that I saw... Probably just in case Christopher or Dietmar got carried away and shot something good.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

nice shooting chris congats


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations Chris! Great shooting! Keep it up...

Nigel


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

It has been confirmed that it is indeed a new World Record


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

That's great news! What a great shooter.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Chris
Great job there bud!
You can stay here with us again anytime..lol


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

proud to say, i have shot with the kid, i have lived with the kid. all the time he has put in this sport was only a question of time before he got a good breakthrough. 

congrats again bro !!!!! NHL my place this summer ahahah


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.archery.org/

Big congrats guys!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Great job for the archery world. I gave him a high 5 from Quebec. :high5:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Way to go Chris, it has been a long time, keep it up.


Chris.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea, that's not bad I guess......for an 18 year old.











J/K!!! Nice shooting Mr. Perkins. Congrats.


----------

